# Rigs fishing



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Was at the Marlin rig may 6 and 7th and water was perfect and was on yellowfin both days and even had a blue marlin on for about 15 minutes but on the way in we hit dirty water in the vicinity of the virgo rig so Im thinking it probably all over the ram powell/marlin rigs but havent heard any reports and would really love to know before investing in the fuel for a repeat trip.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Water was dirty last tuesday night and Wed. out there.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

catdad100 said:


> Was at the Marlin rig may 6 and 7th and water was perfect and was on yellowfin both days and even had a blue marlin on for about 15 minutes but on the way in we hit dirty water in the vicinity of the virgo rig so Im thinking it probably all over the ram powell/marlin rigs but havent heard any reports and would really love to know before investing in the fuel for a repeat trip.


Learn how to use some punctuation, you *******!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report on the water condition! Looks like we really lucked out getting to go when we did and Buckwild shutup and get back to working on your broke down boat!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

catdad100 said:


> Thanks for the report on the water condition! Looks like we really lucked out getting to go when we did and Buckwild shutup and get back to working on your broke down boat!


Broke down is when it breaks while in use(which i'm sure you're aware of). Mine is called preventative maintenance, and it will be over soon. I may even let you wash it for me.


----------

